# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Material und Neo fr den Winter

## Unregistriert

Hallo, wenn auch schon bereits angesprochen,
einige scheinen im Winter zu surfen. Schreibt mal, was ihr an Ausrstung und vor allem Neopren so mitschleppt. Tipps und Tricks warm zu bleiben. 
Ich mchte damit jetzt auch anfangen, bin aber nicht ganz sicher, ob mich ein dicker Neo und eine Haube wirklich warm genug halten. Wie macht ihr das mit den Hnden?
Und bei weiviel Grad kann ich denn nun noch sicher und warm surfen gehen.
Ich kann das immer schlecht einschtzen, ich war Ende Oktober noch raus und da kam mir das Wasser schon extrem kalt vor.

Schnen Gru,

Vielen Dank fr Eure Antworten Tipps und Tricks, schreibt alles, was ihr nutzt und auch irgendwelche eigenartige Dinge 

Gru,

Siggi

----------


## Unregistriert

Also, ich war letzten Samstag bei 2C Luft- und 6C Wassertemperatur auf dem Wulfener See auf Fehmarn. Ich habe einen 5/3er Neo von NP (5000er Serie) und wasserdichte Neoprenhandschuhe von Mystic, sowei 5mm Schuhe von Rip Curl. Ich war erstaunt, dass ich nur an den Fingern und Zehen gefroren hab, da allerdings so richtig, trotz Neopren. 

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich so gut wie nie richtig ins Wasser gefallen bin, da der See knietief ist. Da ich kommendes Wochenende in die Welle mchte (also ftre mal ganz im Wasser liegen werde), werde ich mir wohl Unterzieher besorgen. Einfach nur aus Sicherheit.

Gre, Philipp.

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich denke auch gerade im Stehrevier reicht ein guter 5/3er Anzug wichtig sind gute Handschuhe und gute Schuhe... Ne Neopren haube schadet auch nicht, aber sieht natrlich ziemlich uncool aus ;-D

fg

----------


## tobsen

Ihr Kaputten,...Stehsegeln geht eh nur im Sommer.... aber nur ohne Regen....!!!
Auerdem habe ich gehrt, es sei im Winter ohnehin verboten.... Robbenschutz!!!

----------


## derzilp

h, ich nehem an, das war ironisch gemeint, oder? Robben im Wulfener See??? Bist Du bescheuert?

----------


## derzilp

Auerdem, wenn man in Norddeutschland nur im Sommer und ohne Regen surfen gehen wrde, kann man es auch gleich bleiben lassen. Das gibts hier nmlich so gut wie nie.

----------


## shifty

ein Tip wren noch Thermoskannen mit warmen Wasser, was man sich dann ab und zu in den Neo haut. Gerne auch in die Schuhe  :Happy: 

Aber aufpassen, dass das Wasser nicht zu hei ist!

----------


## wavemaster

moin,
 vor allem bentigt man die atan polar schuhe. die haben eine dicke von 7 mm. wer darin friert ist selbst schuld. neounterwsche z.b. von prolimit ist auch nicht zu verachten.
gru
rolf

----------


## Unregistriert

Um auf die Robben zurck zu kommen... Wenn du auf Fehmarn eine Robbe siehst kannst du dich glcklich schtzen  :Happy:  Im Wulfener Hals gibt es nur Quallen sonst nichts vieleicht noch ein paar Krebse... Aber surfen wissen wo naturschutzgebiete sind und wo nicht, die gibt es natrlich auch auf Fehmarn... z.B. In Gold dort wird es oftmals bersehen leider... Gerade surfer sollten die Natur respektieren und schtzen...

----------


## Unregistriert

P.S.: Auch wenn es Muscheln am Brouwersdam sind die einen den Fu aufschlitzen.

----------


## TomFlensburg

War neulich auch draussen bei 1-2 Grad Luft. Das ganze mit nem 5/4/3 Neo, nem Langarmlycra mit angenhter Haube, Schuhen und Fingerhandschuhen.

Die Krpertemperatur war noch absolut in Ordnung. Auch Hnde und Fsse waren warm genug. Bloss diese Fingerhandschuhe gingen garnicht. Die Unterarme waren nach ner halben Std so dicht, dass kaum noch ein Wasserstart mglich ist.
Werde es nchstes mal mit Fustlingen probieren. Die sollen besser sein.

Wenn man an die Kste kommt, denkt man erst, ne das ist ja heute hammer kalt, da kann man doch nicht rausgehen. Zumal es einem bei viel Wind noch klter und ungemtlicher vorkommt. Ist man dann aber erstmal in seinem Neo drin und auf dem Wasser, fngt es an Spass zu machen.

----------


## shifty

Probier auch mal die Polar 3mm von Ascan

http://ascan-surf.de/pages/level_c/l...olarglove.html

Durch die offene Innenseite wird die Muskulatur eigentlich entlastet.

----------


## TomFlensburg

Jo, genau die meinte ich mit Fustlingen  :Wink:

----------


## mat

Wieviel Wind war denn da letzten Samstag am Wulfener Hals?

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich war mit meinem 6er gut angepowert unterwegs, schtze so 16kn.

----------

